# PubMed- Pharmacological and clinical profile of ramosetron hydrochloride (Irribow((R))), a novel therapeutic agent for irritable bowel syndrome with d



## VSsupport

[TD]Related Articles

*Pharmacological and clinical profile of ramosetron hydrochloride (Irribow((R))), a novel therapeutic agent for irritable bowel syndrome with diarrhea.*

Nippon Yakurigaku Zasshi. 2009 May;133(5):281-91

Authors: Hirata T, Funatsu T, Keto Y, Akuzawa S, Akiho H, Nishida A, Sasamata M, Miyata K

PMID: 19443966 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

